# Looking for an ADSL router compatible with a BSNL connection under Rs. 2400



## sygeek (Jan 10, 2012)

Basically, topic.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2012)

Iball baton or

*netnlap.com/linksys-wireless-modem-routers/149-wireless-n-home-adsl2-modem-router-wag120n.html


----------



## sygeek (Jan 11, 2012)

What about D-Link DSL-2750u?


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 11, 2012)

Asus DSL N10 Rs.2475 in flipkart: Flipkart: Asus DSL-N10: Router

Bought this last week. It has got a 5dBi antenna(Excellent coverage than regular 2 dBI ones) and is 4000v lightning proof. Bought it last week for my new BSNL connection. Runs bit hot though. Its 150n


----------



## sygeek (Jan 11, 2012)

Lucky_star said:


> Asus DSL N10 Rs.2475 in flipkart: Flipkart: Asus DSL-N10: Router
> 
> Bought this last week. It has got a 5dBi antenna(Excellent coverage than regular 2 dBI ones) and is 4000v lightning proof. Bought it last week for my new BSNL connection. Runs bit hot though. Its 150n


Seems like it doesn't have a USB host. I think I'll just go for Dlink 2750u since I can get it for 2.3k.

Edit: Bought. You just can't depend on other guys :S


----------

